

Ask HN: Notifying users about hellbanning - andrewchoi

If users are making helpful comments but seem to be hellbanned, what&#x27;s the etiquette regarding notifying them?
======
anigbrowl
I think we need a general review of this situation. I read the new page a lot
(and flag a lot) and I am consistently seeing worthy submissions from people
who are hellbanned. I don't have the time or inclination to dig into comment
histories to figure out why that took place, but it seems to me that it ought
to time out after a week or somesuch except in the most egregious cases.

Although I can upvote, there's no way to bring a worthy [dead] comment back to
life. It's rather pointless to punish bad behavior (by flagging) if there is
no corresponding method to reward good behavior.

------
lifeisstillgood
How does one know someone is hellbanned?

Just one dead comment? Or all dead comments?

Can someone reply to this just to set my mind at rest :-)

~~~
schrodingersCat
You're not hellbanned. Can someone do the same for me? I cannot seem to up-
vote anymore

~~~
DaemonXI
I can see your comment.

------
namelesstrash04
And here is the primary problem of HN. This is the mechanism that will turn HN
into Valve, mark my words.

